# Huge News About The Draft



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

"Phoenix Suns GM Bryan Colangelo said he's trying to get the No. 6 pick from Cleveland in exchange for the No. 9 pick. Cleveland owes Phoenix a future first-round pick and Colangelo is trying to get it in this draft. He is also willing to see if he could get No. 6, keep the No. 9 and give the Cavs the Suns' No. 22. Colangelo wants either Chris Wilcox or Nikoloz Tskitishvili. He knows Tskitishvili could go to the Nuggets at No. 5, meaning he could take Wilcox at No. 6. The Cavs covet Caron Butler and he would likely be available at No. 9 because the Knicks (No. 7) and Clippers (No. 8) aren't interested in Butler. If Phoenix stays at No. 9 and Wilcox and Tskitishvili are gone, they'll pick Jared Jeffries. Colangelo said he never promised to take Amare Stoudemire with the ninth pick, which is a rumor that Stoudemire's agent John Wolf said is untrue, too. Wolf told ESPN.com he called the Clippers and said Stoudemire doesn't want to play for them. He didn't have Stoudemire work out for them. Stoudemire has had limited workouts because of a back injury. But that doesn't mean the Clippers won't take him, considering they never worked out Lamar Odom, Quentin Richardson or Darius Miles before selecting them...The talk of Bostjan Nachbar going to the Wizards at No. 11 is legit. Washington is seriously considering Nachbar if a top choice like Jeffries is gone." - Andy Katz

Well, looks like I was sort of on the mark with my Cleveland-Phoenix rumor. If the Suns can land the 6 pick without giving up the 9 (for the owed Cleveland pick, next year's Phx pick, and the 22nd?), it could be curtains for the rest of the NBA in a few seasons.


----------

